# miniDSP NanoAVR



## Teklock (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like you can order it now..

minidsp.com/products/minidsp-in-a-box/nanoavr-8x8

Very interesting little device.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why would you buy this version rather than the regular 2x4 MiniDSP?


----------



## Teklock (Jan 7, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Why would you buy this version rather than the regular 2x4 MiniDSP?


For me, I want to eq all 6 channels in my 5.1 HT setup. My current pre/pro (DN-500AV) doesn't have any kind of room correction or useable eq, so I love the HDMI pathway. I'll put this between my oppo 103D and my preamp and have all the love miniDSP provides...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Teklock said:


> For me, I want to eq all 6 channels in my 5.1 HT setup. My current pre/pro (DN-500AV) doesn't have any kind of room correction or useable eq, so I love the HDMI pathway. I'll put this between my oppo 103D and my preamp and have all the love miniDSP provides...


Good idea! :T


----------



## Teklock (Jan 7, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Good idea! :T


It would be really really cool if Dirac releases a plugin for it. Anyone know if Dirac has plugins for any other miniDSP products?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Teklock said:


> It would be really really cool if Dirac releases a plugin for it. Anyone know if Dirac has plugins for any other miniDSP products?


There are supposedly Dirac-compatible plugins coming for a couple of the 2channel miniDSP products.


----------



## Began (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Would like to know how does this thing work.
Because if I'm not wrong the MiniDsp 10x10 HD will be after the Pre/Pro and NanoAVR before Pre/Pro.

Bluray(HDMI Bitstream) -> NanoAVR (Eq) -> Pre/Pro.

May I Know HDMI out from NanoAvr to Pre/Pro will it be Bistream or PCM?
Do I still need to run Room Correction Software from Pre/Pro again? 

Thanks sorry for being a Noob.



Began


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Began said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would like to know how does this thing work.
> Because if I'm not wrong the MiniDsp 10x10 HD will be after the Pre/Pro and NanoAVR before Pre/Pro.
> ...


The nanoAVR is PCM in and out. Thus, you must have your player decode everything to PCM. Also, you should not need to run RC in the prepro but you can.


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> The nanoAVR is PCM in and out. Thus, you must have your player decode everything to PCM. Also, you should not need to run RC in the prepro but you can.


While keeping costs down, this does limit its appeal somewhat as well... seems some sources pass either DD 5.1, or 2-channel PCM, but not MCLPCM. Will the nanoAVR passthrough bitstream input?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dougri said:


> While keeping costs down, this does limit its appeal somewhat as well... seems some sources pass either DD 5.1, or 2-channel PCM, but not MCLPCM. Will the nanoAVR passthrough bitstream input?


No, it will not pass bitstream but, as should be obvious, any use of EQ (in the nanoAVR or the downstream processor) will require conversion to PCM anyway. The number of channels in PCM is not an issue. The only problem I see is with cable/sat boxes that will not convert all to PCM because, afaik, any disc player or streaming device can do the conversions.


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

dougri said:


> While keeping costs down, this does limit its appeal somewhat as well... seems some sources pass either DD 5.1, or 2-channel PCM, but not MCLPCM. Will the nanoAVR passthrough bitstream input?


IIRC, I thought AppleTV only outputs 2-channel PCM... same with my Comcast cable box. Not a dealbreaker, but would certainly be if they were my main source for movie content.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dougri said:


> IIRC, I thought AppleTV only outputs 2-channel PCM... same with my Comcast cable box. Not a dealbreaker, but would certainly be if they were my main source for movie content.


I just got an idea: I can feed my Charter cable box, which can only output 2 channels in PCM, into my Oppo 103! The Oppo will convert the DD to PCM. Since the Oppo is already connected to the nanoAVR, problem solved.


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I just got an idea: I can feed my Charter cable box, which can only output 2 channels in PCM, into my Oppo 103! The Oppo will convert the DD to PCM. Since the Oppo is already connected to the nanoAVR, problem solved.


Always about tradeoffs... I've thought of using a 103 in that way, but am generally happy with my panny bluray player, and hesitate to buy the oppo with UHD and HDMI2 around the corner. Definitely a good option if you already have the oppo though. My plan if i went that route was to run everything through an HDMI switch to the oppo, and the output of the oppo to my mrx510, with two nanoAVR configs: one for 7.1 sources and a do-nothing config for 5.1 (to be unmixed)... I'd decide with my ears which sounded better (5.1 with EQ, or unmixed 7.1 without).


----------



## leon88 (Oct 19, 2008)

PCM only


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

leon88 said:


> PCM only


Ummm....yeah.


----------



## Chad B (Oct 7, 2011)

When I set REW to MiniDSP-96k as recommended by MiniDSP for the NanoAVR, REW only allows five bands of EQ, rather than the 10 that the NanoAVR allows. Any idea why?


----------



## PlinytheWelder (May 19, 2014)

Same thing happens to me. REW only outputs 5 PEQ filters/biquads. The plug-in still lets me configure 5 more, but only manually.

I'm running the nanoAVR into an Outlaw 975 pre/pro source from a Sony BDP-S6200 and a Fios QIP 7232-2 DVR box. People complain that the 975 is stripped down and doesn't do room correction but nevertheless sounds really stellar. Well, now with the nanoAVR it does! And the combo certainly sounds really good to me. 

I run a 4channel setup with stereo subs, 2 NHT 1259 woofers in each, actively crossed to 60" Carver ribbons run as dipoles on the front. 2 Optimus LX-5's modded with Seas mid/woofers as surrounds. The LX-5's measure really well in REW... Surprisingly well. That Seas driver is very flat.

So with the nanoAVR I can now do the crossover, room and speaker EQ and surround decoding all in the digital realm with one D/A conversion on the end! Not bad at all...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Chad B said:


> When I set REW to MiniDSP-96k as recommended by MiniDSP for the NanoAVR, REW only allows five bands of EQ, rather than the 10 that the NanoAVR allows. Any idea why?


Before nanoAVR came along the miniDSP plugins that operated at 96k only had 5 filters per block. I have added a nanoAVR equaliser setting with 10 filters for the next beta build.


----------



## Chad B (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks John, looking forward to it.


----------

